# Distilled water & conditioner treatment



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2260

This dry coat thread from 2007 was brought up a few days ago. I tried the distilled water & conditioner treatment after Kallie's bath today. Wow, what a super soft coat! Here's what I did:
After shampoo/rinse/condition/rinse, I squeezed as much water out of her coat as I could. Add 1/4 cup conditioner to 1 gallon distilled water. I poured about 1/2 gallon over Kallie, then after squeezing the water out, wrapped her in a towel to absorb water, then another towel to soak some more up. The 3rd towel I warmed for 1 minute in the microwave, then wrapped her up in it. We sat for 15 minutes (she almost fell asleep). Then I did her normal drying process. She feels amazing! Time will tell this week if she's easier to comb out each day. I think she really liked her "spa" treatment!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2260
> 
> This dry coat thread from 2007 was brought up a few days ago. I tried the distilled water & conditioner treatment after Kallie's bath today. Wow, what a super soft coat! Here's what I did:
> After shampoo/rinse/condition/rinse, I squeezed as much water out of her coat as I could. Add 1/4 cup conditioner to 1 gallon distilled water. I poured about 1/2 gallon over Kallie, then after squeezing the water out, wrapped her in a towel to absorb water, then another towel to soak some more up. The 3rd towel I warmed for 1 minute in the microwave, then wrapped her up in it. We sat for 15 minutes (she almost fell asleep). Then I did her normal drying process. She feels amazing! Time will tell this week if she's easier to comb out each day. I think she really liked her "spa" treatment!


Sounds interesting especially since Canela's coat is kind of dry. She's already isn't a fan of baths I wonder how she'll take to the extra steps.

Which shampoo and conditioner did you use? How long did the softness last? Please keep us updated.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I use Biogroom Super White shampoo & Biogroom Silk conditioner. Love them both! Kallie isn't thrilled w/baths, but doesn't fight me. But the warm towel wrap she loved!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Just a follow-up: Kallie has been a breeze to brush/comb every day this week. No tangles at all (she's thru the blowing coat stage). I'll definitely be continuing this extra conditioning step!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I plan to do the "spa treatment" this weekend. I try to give Canela a bath every other weekend. I just saw Leo's pix after his bath and he looks extra soft too. Thanks again for the conditioning tip.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have used the distilled water before and it does leave an amazing coat, so expensive though, I think I bought 5 gallons of water for that bath..I know $5 isn't that much , but for a bath, lol..I guess it seems like it.  I do think our local waters effect how various shampoos and conditioners work, though and that might be why some products work better for some people than others.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I have used the distilled water before and it does leave an amazing coat, so expensive though, I think I bought 5 gallons of water for that bath..I know $5 isn't that much , but for a bath, lol..I guess it seems like it.  I do think our local waters effect how various shampoos and conditioners work, though and that might be why some products work better for some people than others.
> 
> Kara


Good point, and one I hadn't thought of! I have relatively soft water here, but I know the water in some parts of the country is like liquid rock!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thumper said:


> I have used the distilled water before and it does leave an amazing coat, so expensive though, I think I bought 5 gallons of water for that bath..I know $5 isn't that much , but for a bath, lol..I guess it seems like it.  I do think our local waters effect how various shampoos and conditioners work, though and that might be why some products work better for some people than others.
> 
> Kara


I also think one's local water makes a difference as it would for our own hair. That said I didn't bathe Leo in distilled water. I used the tap water and shampooed and rinsed twice then used about a 1/4 gallon of distilled water from a full gallon that had a 1/4 cup conditioner thoroughly mixed in as a final rinse. Also a few sprays of CC Precious Drops. I used a couple of towels to soak up most of the water then wrapped him in a warm towel(microwaved for 1 minute) for 15 minutes. Then proceeded with drying him. I used CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. He finished wonderfully soft. I bath Leo 2x/week because he goes to work with me and others in the office are always picking him up for cuddles. I will save the remaining distilled water for future baths.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I did the same as Leo's mom. I didn't bathe Kallie in the distilled water, just did the last "spa" step with it. Yep, I agree $5 for water for her bath is a little much!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Instead of bathing your dog entirely in distilled water, using 1/2 gallon for the final rinse is fine and only costs about 45 cents.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I finally got around to trying this “spa“ treatment. I really wanted to try this out sooner but a couple weeks ago my husband decided he wanted to take the little ones a bath, so I had to wait  I only tried it on Canela. Her hair is very dry and frizzy. I can already feel and see a huge difference, softer and fluffier. Not sure if it’s the distilled water or the precious drops but it works! Maybe next time I’ll skip the drops just to see if there is a difference. Either way I know I found our new bath routine. 

Here’s a pix of Canela….. she’s sleeping….. she has come a long way.

Pucks104, You’re so lucky! And I’m so jealous I wish I could take at least one of mine to work. 

Pat, Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pucks104, You're so lucky! And I'm so jealous I wish I could take at least one of mine to work.

Pat, Thanks again for sharing![/QUOTE]

I am lucky that I have a wonderful boss who is willing to let Leo spend the day in the office and co-workers that love dogs.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

That's what makes this a great forum - sharing tips that we find that work!


----------

